# Outdoor Enclosure for Cuvier's Dwarf Caiman?



## craig1985 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi all, i am in neeed of a little help. My father has kept Cuvier's Dwarf Caiman for quite a few years now and has always housed them indoors. 

Due to age/health he is having to get rid of his collection but I know it will break his heart to do so. After talking to him he has agreed that if I can get my DWAL he will allow me to have the Caiman and he will just help me from time to time. 

My house is not very big but we do have a very big back yard. As my father has always housed them indoors he is unsure as to whether or not the Cuvier's Dwarf Caiman would do OK in an outside enclosure. 

This would be my only option as I just do not have the space to house them indoors. 

OK, I tend to probably talk more than is needed but my question is, would Curvier's Dwarf Caiman do fine in an outside enclosure (well, built outside, would still be heated etc)

Does anybody here not house them indoors?

Many thanks in advance and sorry for blabbing on a bit


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

If you mean in a shed/other building outside then yes you should be fine. As long as its secure and meets the requirements of the animal. 


There was a similar topic posted recently. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/879076-venomous-snakes-housed-wooden-outhouse.html



Although if you meant a pond and a dog kennel for shelter, then no!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

craig1985 said:


> Hi all, i am in neeed of a little help. My father has kept Cuvier's Dwarf Caiman for quite a few years now and has always housed them indoors.
> 
> Due to age/health he is having to get rid of his collection but I know it will break his heart to do so. After talking to him he has agreed that if I can get my DWAL he will allow me to have the Caiman and he will just help me from time to time.
> 
> ...


I keep my one in a outbuilding :2thumb::2thumb: I think most keepers (other than pet shops) keep them in outbuildings 

the build of the whole building is here
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...building-house-monitors-caiman-hopefully.html

the Cuviers I now keep in it is here:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/835275-my-new-cuviers-dwarf-caiman.html

so the short answer is yes you can if well insulated and safe/secure it is possible as long as the council like it aswell of course :2thumb::no1: please post pics if you get it


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

No, you can't keep ant of the tropical Crocodilian species in an outside, 'open', enclosure in the UK. 

I have seen outside enclosures being used to house the more temperate Crocodilians, American and Chinese alligators, in Europe though.


----------



## craig1985 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry i hadn't been back since posting we had to sort a few things out. I didn't really explain it very well but philipniceguy that is exactly the kind of building we are planning. 

Got the application form through today so me and my dad along with a couple of neighbours are starting work on the enclosure within the next few days so will be sure to keep the thread updated as the enclosure comes together.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

craig1985 said:


> Sorry i hadn't been back since posting we had to sort a few things out. I didn't really explain it very well but philipniceguy that is exactly the kind of building we are planning.
> 
> Got the application form through today so me and my dad along with a couple of neighbours are starting work on the enclosure within the next few days so will be sure to keep the thread updated as the enclosure comes together.


I guessed you ment outbuilding :2thumb: good luck with the build and look forward to watching your progress:2thumb:


----------



## craig1985 (Aug 8, 2012)

Also, I was trying to find a thread I saw here last time with a list of all the councils and their prices for the DWAL. I can't seem to find it but Chesterfield didn't have a price next to it but if anyone else wondering it it £50 + £200 inspection fee.

Philipniceguy it is always good to have someone that understands me


----------

